# It's almost alive! My splitter build.



## dave_dj1 (Feb 12, 2013)

For those of you not familiar with what I am building, I'll start at the beginning.
Here is what I started with:
I bought this stuff from a scrapper last year.
Cylinder is 4.5" bore and 30" stroke, pins are 1 5/16"





Tanks are 17 gal according to tag, they measure about 17" square. The top was 3/4" steel bolted on, with internal pump. I got rid of the top and welded a 1/8" plate with the necessary bungs. Filler, vent and return. The return has an internal pipe going down in about 14". Tank does have a baffle and the filler has a screen and magnet.





Mock up:




Motor is a new 11hp predator from HF for $219 after coupon.
Axle was off an old pop up camper, tires and wheels off a Honda Civic, I had to cut the center out of the rims with the plasma cutter to fit over the hubs, it came with small fat wide tires.
A friend gave me the beam, I just had to cut it to length (about 8')
This morning I started bolting it together:








lift cylinder came in the stuff I bought from the scrapper, not sure of diameter but it has a 6" stroke.

front hitch is like a receiver, take it out and turn it sideways for traveling




I decided to build a little removable dog house over the motor to protect it








Not so much for me but my brother will use it and I know how he takes care of stuff! LOL
I ended up buying a 22 gpm pump and mount from Surplus Supply
Only things I'm lacking now is the valve, the half of the love-joy for the pump and some hoses.
I put some oil in the motor today and a little gas, two cranks with the choke on and it was running, very smooth and quiet. I was impressed.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice looking build post a video when you start splitting


----------



## CRE1992 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good! However I think you need to slot or cut a hole in the aluminum plate where the flywheel/pullstart of the engine is, as the engine will eventually over heat from it.

-Charles


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Charles, what I meant by removable is that it is to be removed when in operation. I just believe in keeping important tools protected.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great, really like what you did with the diamond plate. Should add lots of life to the engine. For the money the greyhound and predator engines are hard to beat, I am using 13hp with electric start for my build. Do you plan on an out-feed table of some sort? I had used angle iron with the point up for my hydro splitter that I sold and it worked well.

Does lowes sell sheets of diamond plate? How much is a sheet and what is the thickness, that would be great for my splitter build.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 12, 2013)

mesupra said:


> Looks great, really like what you did with the diamond plate. Should add lots of life to the engine. For the money the greyhound and predator engines are hard to beat, I am using 13hp with electric start for my build. Do you plan on an out-feed table of some sort? I had used angle iron with the point up for my hydro splitter that I sold and it worked well.
> 
> Does lowes sell sheets of diamond plate? How much is a sheet and what is the thickness, that would be great for my splitter build.



Lowes sells it in a variety of sizes but they are all over priced. Id shop around. You pay for the conv factor at Lowes or any other "One Stop Shop" store.


----------



## Todd W (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool build! Hope to get mine built this summer/spring


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice job on the splitter, I like the engine cover idea.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 13, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 13, 2013)

Great looking build, can't wait to see it in action


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I just hope I can scrounge the funds for the valve in the near future.
The diamond plate didn't cost me anything, my brother gets it from a friend of his that works at a trailer factory, mostly scratch and dent. It's over 1/16" thick but not quite 1/8".
I do have the outfeed table in the works, I just need to get to the metal place for a piece of 1/8" sheet.
I want to make a slip on 4 way at some point for some of the easier stuff.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice build!

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, in the pile I bought originally there was a dual acting valve, no detent. I decided to hook it up temporarily just to exercise the splitter. The only things I had to buy were a 3/4" swivel 90 coming out of the pump and a 1/2" swivel 90 for the valve. I salvaged as many parts as I could off the hydraulic tanks. I fabbed up the mount for the valve. Oh yeah, I bought the other half of the Nova fitting for the pump so now the pump is all mounted and hitched up. I used some single wire return line for the suction line. It's only about 10.5" long. 
Tomorrow I am going to start putting the fluid in the reservoir. All I need now is a piece of 3/4" single wire return line and a filter.
I'll try to remember to get a pic of it now.


----------



## wndwlkr (Feb 14, 2013)

Real nice build dave. that doghouse you made is awesome. I think I need one.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 14, 2013)

Great idea on the engine dog house!


----------



## triptester (Feb 15, 2013)

I know the valve only has a 3/4" outlet but the 3/4" return line and filter may give you problems.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's been a good learning experience (read lot's of head scratching). Some friends and I were talking about it yesterday, one said he didn't know anything about hydraulics and I said "I only knew enough to get into trouble"!
tripster, I have been thinking about that too, I'm not sure what else to do though. 
any suggestions?


----------



## jthornton (Feb 15, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Thanks guys, it's been a good learning experience (read lot's of head scratching). Some friends and I were talking about it yesterday, one said he didn't know anything about hydraulics and I said "I only knew enough to get into trouble"!
> tripster, I have been thinking about that too, I'm not sure what else to do though.
> any suggestions?



Plug it in and see what you get...

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I hooked it all up and started it up! Ran good but cylinder would barely extend, retracts amazingly fast. I did notice a little fluid coming out the front of the cylinder.
I tore the cylinder down, turns out it's only a 4" bore (not the end of the world). I was very disappointed in the performance.
Now I either have to find a shop within 50 miles that can rebuild it or order a new cylinder.
Anyone know of a shop around Albany NY? I'm about 50 miles from there, the only one I knew of went out of business a year or so ago.
For those that know, is it possible that the valve is bypassing? It seems to me that if the cyl. were that bad it would be slow in both directions.
The valve is a Cross B series, spring to center, no detents. It's not the valve I want, just one I had so if I have to junk it, it's no big deal. I was just wanting to try her out.

the 3/4" return seemed to work fine.
I'm just disgusted with the whole mess, I guess that's what you get for trying to save a buck.
Oh well, back to square one. 
thanks,
dave


----------



## jthornton (Feb 15, 2013)

If the cylinder piston was bad it would move the same speed in both directions. I'd look at your bypass on the valve to see if it is set to very low pressure.

John


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dave, I trust you did bleed the air out of the system.


----------



## triptester (Feb 15, 2013)

The reason I question the 3/4" return line is the average filter that runs a 3/4" line is marginal for a 22 gpm pump. The filter housing bypass may open to soon allowing the hydraulic fluid to go thru without being filtered.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mac88, what is your method of bleeding the system. I thought I did. 

tipster, I thought the filter could handle 30 gpm? I could be wrong though. 

jthornton, I'm not familiar with the valve adjustments, where should I look for that info?

When the wife got home I told her I was ready to haul it all off for scrap! LOL

thanks guys,
dave


----------



## Blazin (Feb 16, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Mac88, what is your method of bleeding the system. I thought I did.
> 
> tipster, I thought the filter could handle 30 gpm? I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...



Don't give up now! :msp_ohmy: Which direction from Albany are you?


----------



## jthornton (Feb 16, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> jthornton, I'm not familiar with the valve adjustments, where should I look for that info?
> 
> When the wife got home I told her I was ready to haul it all off for scrap! LOL
> 
> ...



I just looked back and don't see a photo of the valve but I assume you have a dual valve for the log lift? One side may have a flow restrictor in it or something. Does the log lift launch rounds into orbit?

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Blazin, I'm East of Albany, near Cambridge, on the VT border. I'm not giving up, I tore the cylinder apart and it looks to be in great shape, I think I just need a couple of O rings.

John, I didn't buy a new valve, I used a single that came in the pile I bought, so no log lift at this point.

When I took the cyl. apart I caught all the fluid into a jug in both directions, I think the air was out of the system.

I think worst case I will have to wait and get the new valve.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 16, 2013)

If you swap ports does it retract slow? Is it a detent valve or just a regular valve? Got a photo of it?

http://www.princehyd.com/Portals/0/products/valves/LSR3060InstS.pdf

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's a single valve, Cross, spring to center.
I didn't swap ports.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I put a new internal O ring in the ram, put it all back together and ran it. Same thing this time (slow extend and quick retract) except no leak on the ram.
I'm assuming this valve was not meant to be used in this configuration. I'll just wait until I can get the valve I want.
(unless I come across one to try in the mean time)


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the valve ? I have a cross valve and it works ok just didn't have the pressure I needed so I turned it up! Waiting to buy a pump now! Wondering if I have the same valve my neighbor ga e it to me


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have a picture but I have concluded that it is a Cross converta valve.
seen here SCV1 CONVERTA Single spool valve

Now the question I have is: What is the application for converting a valve to a 3 way instead of a 4 way? I have the little plug on the side as shown. I took the plug out and there is nothing in there. 
I'm wondering if this valve has been converted. 
And if so, how would I convert it back? LOL


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

My valve also has that plug not sure what its for unless it to tie multiple valves together? The big nut has a spring in it is your relief valve there are shims in there and what color is the spring one is either blue or red and red is pressure up to 2250 and blue is only to 1750 psi! I called cross and they told me that I had to shim my valve to increase the pressure


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

What did you use for shims and how thick did you add?
I'm waiting for Cross to email me the specs.
I'm guessing that this valve has been set up for something else. I wish I knew more about hydraulics! LOL


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

I looked at the valve on the web I believe it's the same valve I have and cross told me I can change the spring to increase pressure but I already have the right spring! The description says use for two way cylinders so I believe you are by passing somewhere just my opinion!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

It had .050 in it already It was at 1700 psi I added .050 to it and I have it up to 2000 psi but my pump crapped out so waiting on funds for a new pump to set pressure.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wish I knew what was going on with it. Thanks for the help. I know what it's like waiting for the funds.....it sucks! LOL
I don't think I have any shims in mine. I took out the spring and bottom end, nothing else that i saw.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

I would plum in a gauge and see what's going on ! That's your relief valve if you got to far it will become dangerous see what color the spring is


----------



## triptester (Feb 16, 2013)

Check the fittings on the cylinder. The fitting at the rear of the cylinder may be a restricter fitting or there may be something partially blocking the fitting.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

fittings are both the same and are clear.
Did you use a dry gauge or a liquid filled? 
I have a running wish list at Surplus supply.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 16, 2013)

Liquid filled 5000 psi


----------



## Preston (Feb 16, 2013)

I love this. I'm learning more probably than you are. Keep it up.


----------



## BrokenToys (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a hot setup. Seriously like the engine cover too. Hell, there's nothing on there I don't like. Great job!!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm learning quite a bit also.

Can anyone figure the gallons my tank should hold by measurements? After dumping in approximately 12 gals of hydro the other night and it didn't bring it to half full I'm thinking it may be more like 20-25 gal tank
Measurements are 17" x 17" by about 17" tall
Off to google I go.........................OK, I'm back (that was easy!)
tank is roughly 4913 cubic inches, 21 gallons is about that. So for having room for expansion I'm guessing 17 gallons would be about right for a working size.
Maybe I didn't dump in as much as I thought? LOL hey, it happens!


----------



## triptester (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is some info for Cross hydraulics. I couldn't get it to link directly.

ttp://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/cross-manufacturing/full-line-107pdf/7220-21226-_19.html


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have all that and Cross even emailed me some info. I still can't find what I'm looking for. Thanks for the link though.
No biggie, I'll just get a new valve in a bit. I'm more curious than anything now.


----------



## triptester (Feb 17, 2013)

Have you taken the valve apart at all? The cover at the back contains the spring that centers the spool, if the bolt holding the spring is loose it will limit the travel of the spool. The spool only travels about a 1/4" in each direction. If the bolt backs out the spool travel is restricted which will also restrict flow.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 17, 2013)

Slow Operation 
A reduction in machine performance is often the first indication that there is something wrong with a hydraulic system. This usually manifests itself in longer cycle times or slow operation. It is important to remember that in a hydraulic system, flow determines actuator speed and response. Therefore, a loss of speed indicates a loss of flow.

Flow can escape from a hydraulic circuit through external or internal leakage. External leakage such as a burst hose is usually obvious and therefore easy to find. Internal leakage can occur in the pump, valves or actuators, and unless you are gifted with X-ray vision, is more difficult to isolate.

As previously noted, where there is internal leakage there is a pressure drop, and where there is a pressure drop heat is generated. This makes an infrared thermometer a useful tool for identifying components with abnormal internal leakage. However, temperature measurement is not always conclusive in isolating internal leakage and in these cases the use of a hydraulic flow-tester will be required.

The influence of internal leakage on heat load means that slow operation and high fluid temperature often appear together. This can be a vicious circle. When fluid temperature increases, viscosity decreases. When viscosity decreases, internal leakage increases. When internal leakage increases, heat load increases, resulting in a further increase in fluid temperature and so the cycle continues.

Proactively monitoring noise, fluid temperature and cycle times is an effective way to detect conditions that can lead to costly component failures and unscheduled downtime of hydraulic equipment. In most cases, informed observation is all that is required.


I found this off of a hydraulic site it's a lot simpler than me trying to explain. My pump turned out to be a single stage pump and was leaking out the shaft seal under load. It being a gear pump it was eating the housing over time (neighbor gave it to me) it was by passing in the pump so I am buying a new one.

Will it split wood if so what's your pressure? Psi. What kind of pump do you have single stage or two stage? It will retract the cylinder faster cause the rod is taking up room in the cylinder causing less fluid needed to move


----------



## jthornton (Feb 17, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I have all that and Cross even emailed me some info. I still can't find what I'm looking for. Thanks for the link though.
> No biggie, I'll just get a new valve in a bit. I'm more curious than anything now.



Why not reverse the lines to the cylinder and see if the issue is with the valve or not... reverse lines and if it retracts slow and extends fast then focus on the valve. Got a link to the valve in question?

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

John, if you go back a page to post #38 I have a link to the vavle.
The pump is a new 22 gpm pump from surplus center. 
I had company this weekend (5 year old grandson and my daughter) so I didn't have much time to work on the splitter.
If I get time tomorrow I will reverse the lines coming out of the valve and check things out.
I'm pretty sure it's the valve as it works good in retract, extend not so much.
It's not really the valve I need anyway as I need one to operate the log lift , I was just trying it to see if it would even split.
thanks guys, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 17, 2013)

I did a search for cross SCV-1 CONVERTA SINGLE SPOOL VALVE and came up with a Cross pdf that pretty much said not to use that valve with a detent for log splitting... I don't know what application it is intended for. Cross didn't have any info at all on their web site. If it is configured as a 3 way valve that might explain your problem.

A clue from this web page



> Most manufacturers of hydraulic valves only build a basic 4-way function. When they offer a 2-way function, it is usually a 4-way valve with a different spool and the unused ports plugged or piped to tank. Any 4-way valve can perform 2- or 3-way functions in a normally closed or normally open configuration by using the right ports and plugging or draining unused ones.



John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

John, that's the only thing I can think of. It's just bothering to not know why it works the way it does! LOL
I think I've wasted enough time on it and am going to move on, that one will go in the scrap heap as soon as I feel like messing with hydraulic oil again. LOL
thanks,
dave


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I swapped the lines this morning and opposite results as expected. It went out very quick and with power (I split two pieces of oak) and retracts painfully slow.
My cousin thinks he has a new valve and is going to dig it out today. 
Stay tuned! LOL
dave


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2013)

Heck, that might work. That would split and then give you time to get the next piece ready before the retraction is complete. That idea would work for me.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Naw, one of the goals of this build is to have fast cycle times, I went the extra money for the 22 gpm pump. 
My bro. has an older MTD and it is painfully slow, I want to show him what a real splitter can do! LOL


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well at least you figured out what the problem was! When I fired mine up a couple of weeks ago the cycle time was 56 seconds round trip!!! Talk about painfully slow, I am like you I want some speed so when it money is there I am going to buy either a 22-28 gpm pump. I have a 20 hp motor and a 4x30 cylinder!


----------



## jthornton (Feb 18, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Well at least you figured out what the problem was! When I fired mine up a couple of weeks ago the cycle time was 56 seconds round trip!!! Talk about painfully slow, I am like you I want some speed so when it money is there I am going to buy either a 22-28 gpm pump. I have a 20 hp motor and a 4x30 cylinder!



Don't forget to put a 20 gallon hydraulic tank on your shopping list.

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

John, things are looking up!

I just got off the phone with Cross (very nice people to deal with) and my valve has indeed been converted to a 3 way valve. In other words it is set up for a single acting cylinder. The representative gave me the part number I need and where to find it, she also sent me the parts breakdown sheet.

Now I've just got to wait to get the part.
dave


----------



## jthornton (Feb 18, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> John, things are looking up!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Cross (very nice people to deal with) and my valve has indeed been converted to a 3 way valve. In other words it is set up for a single acting cylinder. The representative gave me the part number I need and where to find it, she also sent me the parts breakdown sheet.
> 
> ...



Dave, that makes more sense that it was set up for a single acting cylinder. 

I think your on your way to making a woody mess soon...

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope so!
Funny thing is I don't have any wood that needs splitting. My brother however still has a log truck load to split for his outdoor furnace. That is part of the reason for the 30" stroke, that and it's what I found cheap.
Once I get it up and running I may drag it up to my buddies log yard (about 6 miles up the road) and test it out on some of his red oak butt ends (that's why the log lift).


----------



## jthornton (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't wait to see the photos of chips flying as you split...

John


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad you got it figured out!! I am looking for a bigger tank heck a lot of the fun for me was scrounging up the parts! When this project is done I am not sure what we will do although I have plans for a second splitter running through my head!!!!!!!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's funny you should say that, I have been watching youtube videos of processors this afternoon! LOL
If or should I say when I get a tractor, I will build a processor.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 18, 2013)

Almost alive; is that like almost pregnant? Lookin' good, Dave.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have also seen the processor videos! The one homemade one with the cat engine is by far the best one I have seen ill try and post a link but I really enjoy building things, yeah I could have bought a splitter but I have used the store brands and didn't like them and I can't afford a timberwolf so why not make it!!!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the link to one of the best homemade processors I have seen!

Sweet Homemade firewood procesor - YouTube


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's too bad you are so far from me, I have the perfect tank just sitting here.

I like that Italian processor someone posted earlier today, a pretty neat package.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah that stinks! Ill have to check out that processor


----------



## Preston (Feb 19, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Here is the link to one of the best homemade processors I have seen!
> 
> Sweet Homemade firewood procesor - YouTube



Two things with this one. It's not pretty enough and it takes all the fun out of it. I've never seen so many levers moving is so many directions. What happens if you get a fly on the and nose miss one movement? But gosh is that thing fast. The operator moves like a stage dancer. I've always been afraid of those large circular saws. My grandfather was killed in a sawmill accident with one of the 6 foot blades. He never knew he was cut in half, I was told.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I found this on another board I frequent, I'm not sure if it was posted here or not. Nice compact unit. They have different sizes.
PINOSA.NET EPC 400 WORLDS FASTER FIREWOOD PROCESSOR ***PREVIEW*** BRENNHOLZ BOIS DE CHAUFFAGE - YouTube


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I got an email from Cross today and she told me she mailed me my part yesterday free of charge! Now that is customer service! 
I can't wait.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah the people at cross seemed super nice when I talked to them! Don't forget to post a video of it in action


----------



## jthornton (Feb 20, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I got an email from Cross today and she told me she mailed me my part yesterday free of charge! Now that is customer service!
> I can't wait.



Things are looking up for sure... can't wait for the video.

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well looks like another day to wait. 
I do have the log lift plumbed and the outfeed table built and painted. I'll get some pics tomorrow. 
c'mon mailman/lady....................................................................................


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, got the part from Cross in today's mail and the valve worked great!
I called my buddy with the log yard and he told me he had some blocks for me. I went up to try it out, the outfeed table works great. The log lift is a must have! 
I have to grind the wedge at a steeper angle, it's almost a 45* and when the hard maple split it went off the end of the table like a rocket! The oak did the same thing! Downright scary! I know the wood was frozen but still...lol The first time it happened I thought the wedge went flying. The round was about 30" across.
Overall I am pretty happy with the way things turned out. 

Stay tuned......................


----------



## Preston (Feb 22, 2013)

Does that mean no junk yard in the future? Just look at what hard headed diligence can do.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, no junkyard today. It has been quite frustrating at times.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 22, 2013)

Any videos yet?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 23, 2013)

sorry, no vid yet. It was purely a trial run. I miss judged the clearance of the diamond plate on the lift table. I had the table up and when I retracted the ram a bolt caught the corner of the dp and wrinkled it up, I have to fix that. Of course the roads had melt on them so now the splitter looks like it's 20 years old already! LOL
No time to grind on the wedge today, I am moving my outside hot air furnace from the shop to the house, tired of paying over 4 bucks a gallon to heat the house.
I'll build a new one for the shop. If you search my threads you can find the outside hot air wood furnace I put together.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not sure how to embed a youtube vid but here's a link to it.
It's just a short vid.
We split my brothers dump trailer full. He was quite impressed and offered to buy it and give me his MTD splitter to boot...LOL
Log splitter first run - YouTube


----------



## wndwlkr (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like it turned out real good. Good Job !


----------



## jthornton (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking good! I love it when a plan comes together.

My buddy had a tractor mount splitter with about the same size out table and I had the same problem with not enough room to hold the large pieces while I split.

John


----------



## Blazin (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice Dave! She's a cranker!


----------



## Rattler05.5 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice! I can't wait for the day to wrinkle mine! :redface:
Well done.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks fine to me. And the cycle time looks pretty quick.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was a good feeling to not have it self destruct! LOL
It's plenty fast, my brother (in the video) was loading and I was running the lever and re splitting, when we took a brake he said he was soaked with sweat! I think it's a three man job now.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice looking splitter and thanks for posting a video! I should have my pump this coming Wednesday and I bought a 26 gallon tank yesterday. I hope it all works like yours


----------



## Jakers (Mar 2, 2013)

here ya go. embedded 

[video=youtube;3iyKw0-veuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3iyKw0-veuA[/video]


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Jakers!:yourock:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.


----------



## jthornton (Mar 3, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
> Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.



Is it rocking on the springs or twisting? I would assume if it is rocking on the springs that a bipod on the front would reduce that. I have plans in the back of my mind for my splitter to have some outriggers of some sort in the back to stabilize the whole rig and to keep the front from lifting off the ground when hauling up a big one to split.

You could just remove the diamond plate (I assume you mean the lift) and add a couple more bars longways...

John


----------



## Blazin (Mar 3, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
> Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.



I saw how it moves around also, I'd say put a jack leg on both sides in the rear and use your jack in the front to tighten it up. No doubt the spring suspension is the cause, mine will move a bit when I pick up a monster round even with no springs, but not enough to notice. 

Minor fixes at any rate, we've all been thru the trial and error!


----------



## Preston (Mar 3, 2013)

From what I can tell Dave, the problem I see to the axle, which in most cases is the stabilizer, is not in a position to do just that. Being at the rear, the distance for it to the front stand is just to great for a stable situation. There are a couple of ways I see the help it out but you are kinda going to have to tolerate the axle where it is. I think the easiest setup on the wedge end would be V setup. With the V inverted. It's the same kinda problem fifth wheels have not being stable enough and need a cross brace to stop the wiggle. The bottom of the V I think, should be spread as with as acceptable. That is not to get in the way of you feet.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 3, 2013)

All good advice. I was looking at a TW5 on Youtube and it moves some while lifting a large round.
I may experiment with an inverted v front leg.
If I can source a couple of jacks for cheap I may try them on the rear.
thanks,
dave


----------



## jthornton (Mar 3, 2013)

To test it out you could cut some blocks of wood and place them in between the spring and frame...

John


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Mar 3, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
> Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.



I would weld some expanded metal in place of the diamond plate. That would make it 
stout and keep from getting a suplus of dirt and debris on the table. Very nice build :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twinfiddles (Mar 3, 2013)

Good work. Nice looking build!


----------



## twinfiddles (Mar 3, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Here is the link to one of the best homemade processors I have seen!
> 
> Sweet Homemade firewood procesor - YouTube



Thank's alot for posting this video link! I'm making plans to build a "modest" processor on a shoe-string (I usually "over build" everything) that I can expand in the future. Now after watching that video my imagination is running wild with bigger ideas I don't have the money for! Thanks for nothing! lol :bang: 

Is the fastest processor I've seen though. Running it does look a bit intense. Can you say carpal tunnel???


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Mar 3, 2013)

I ran a splitter with springs and didn't like it for the reasons you have found. I don't tow mine for long distances so that is another reason for not putting it on when I built it. I even went so far to put stabilizers on mine as I can drag the rounds to the splitter via a winch. 

I used aluminum flooring for my tables and it works great.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well we split about a cord and a half this afternoon, my bro was just firing it up when I arrived.
Some twisted birch, maple, cherry and some oak, all 30" long, this thing is an animal! LOL
I had intended to get some more video but never got to it. 
We talked about expanded metal but unless I stumble onto a piece for dirt cheat I'll just go with steel. Truth be told I don't even need anything, there is a center support on the long section and small space on the lower section. 
The more I used it the more I think a couple of jacks at the rear will be the ticket. Depending on the weather I may get down to HF one day this week.
My brother is so impressed he offered me more money today and his other splitter! LOL I told him it's not for sale and that I built it for us to use. We have already split more for him than I would need for a season. Well maybe not quite now that I am using my outdoor stove at the house and it's running 24/7. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words, words of encouragement and words wisdom. I'm VERY glad I went with the 22 gpm pump and not the 16 gpm pump.
Of course now thoughts of build #2 are running through my poor brain! 
thanks,
dave


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on getting it built! My pump is supposed to be here this week I am looking forward to getting it going hopefully it turns out half as good as yours


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well me and the splitter spent some quality time in the shop today. I had a couple of pinhole leaks where I welded the top on the tank, it only surfaced from being transported, there was wet spots and the 1" bung for the supply line would seep around the top of my weld. What a pain in my &%#@ ! One nice thing is that it doesn't take long to empty the tank, un hook return line from tank and put in 15 gal. container and start it up. LOL 
I bought some fittings and plugged the tank and put some air to it, about 2 psi and some spray soap and water to find the little buggers. All seems to be good now. Time will tell.
On the movement thing, I have decided that I will make an adjustable leg for the opposite side of the jack, get that one set and crank the jack to match. I'll be on the hunt tomorrow for some square tube that fit's inside one another.
dave


----------



## farmboss45 (Mar 10, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
> Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.



Hey Dave, instead of the plate on your lift, you might try welding on some small angle, spaced out. This will help keep rounds from rolling down into you before your ready, and allow bark, etc. from collecting on it, a "curb" on the operator side helps also. For the wobble, maybe a leg or jack under the table for support. I leave mine hooked to my tractor. It all looks good though, some minor tweeks and you'll have it!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks farmboss45.
Yeah there's always something. In all reality I don't even need anything on the lift, I just had the diamond plate and thought it would look cool. LOL
There is about a 4" space at the bottom of the long side to let the debris slide out, seems to work ok.
I thought we were going to get rain tomorrow but now they say Tuesday so I may wait until then to get my pieces.
dave


----------



## Preston (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave.......you said you had leaks around your welds. Did you TIG weld your tank?


----------



## mga (Mar 11, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> OK, a couple of things have been bothering me with my splitter. One is that the diamond plate is going to have to be replaced with some 1/8" steel, diamond plate or otherwise. It took a beating in what little we used it, no biggie, it's just riveted on. I'll take care of that this week.
> Second thing is how the whole splitter wobbles, if you watch the video you'll see what I mean. Now I purposely offset the jack to help compensate for the lift being on that side. I'm wondering if another swivel jack on the same side by the tire would help? Or just live with it. Of course we were set up on frozen snow and ground.



why not just lower that log lift to the ground when splitting to help stabilize it? 

from the video, it seems like with that in the air, it's making it wobble.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Preston said:


> Dave.......you said you had leaks around your welds. Did you TIG weld your tank?



No, I don't have a tig or do I know how to use one...lol
In hind site, I should have done the pressure thing in the beginning. 
MGA, I like having the lift up to hold the pieces, you are probably right though, I'm sure it would help.
thanks,
dave


----------



## farmboss45 (Mar 11, 2013)

MGA, I like having the lift up to hold the pieces, you are probably right though, I'm sure it would help.
thanks,
dave[/QUOTE]

It is nice to use that lift for more surface space for "re-splits", less bending over.


----------



## mga (Mar 11, 2013)

i have leaf springs on my splitter and i have never had any issues with it wobbling.

watching your video, what i see is you have no support for the beam (which is rather small) and you have a ton of weight attached to it on the end. (wedge, side tables, lift) and you are using a long beam. of course it's going to twist and eventually fail some where.

i used a small boat trailer to mount mine and my "H" beam is just bolted to the frame....but, it's fully supported almost all the way:


----------



## Preston (Mar 11, 2013)

Though I'm no expert on these things, I do have idea from time to time. To me it look like if the beam was turn with the wedge was toward the rear, overhanging the trailer frame, with the engine, tank and such on the hitch side of the axle, the entire operation would be so much more stable. The only stability the system has is the width of the axle. That may mean shortening the hitch beam to the hitch, but the balance would be better. It just seems to me the logical answer. That is if no Y type of a support is used in the front.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 11, 2013)

Preston said:


> Though I'm no expert on these things, I do have idea from time to time. To me it look like if the beam was turn with the wedge was toward the rear, overhanging the trailer frame, with the engine, tank and such on the hitch side of the axle, the entire operation would be so much more stable. The only stability the system has is the width of the axle. That may mean shortening the hitch beam to the hitch, but the balance would be better. It just seems to me the logical answer. That is if no Y type of a support is used in the front.



Did you cut that pesky tree yet?


----------



## farmboss45 (Mar 11, 2013)

mga said:


> i have leaf springs on my splitter and i have never had any issues with it wobbling.
> 
> watching your video, what i see is you have no support for the beam (which is rather small) and you have a ton of weight attached to it on the end. (wedge, side tables, lift) and you are using a long beam. of course it's going to twist and eventually fail some where.
> 
> i used a small boat trailer to mount mine and my "H" beam is just bolted to the frame....but, it's fully supported almost all the way:



I think the width of the axle helps as well, nice looking set up, by the way, rep sent!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 11, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Did you cut that pesky tree yet?



No, but I did cut another one. I was headed to that one and wind really got up. I did some plowing getting my garden area ready. Now it raining so it'll be a couple more days. :msp_w00t:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I made another leg to go in the receiver tube opposite the crank up one, the new one is fixed height. Just get that one in and crank the other as needed. What a difference! Night and day, this thing is wicked stable now. I'll get some pics up tomorrow and maybe another video. 
I started on a slip on 4 way and ran out of welding wire. :taped:
dave


----------



## Blazin (Mar 13, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Well I made another leg to go in the receiver tube opposite the crank up one, the new one is fixed height. Just get that one in and crank the other as needed. What a difference! Night and day, this thing is wicked stable now. I'll get some pics up tomorrow and maybe another video.
> I started on a slip on 4 way and ran out of welding wire. :taped:
> dave



Good deal!.... not on the wire part, that pizzes me off too


----------



## Preston (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a small roll of .035. Want it?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure, I'll use it up for ya. 
Probably cost more to ship it than it costs to buy it. LOL
thanks
dave


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a couple pics. I'm working on the video.
She's stable as can be.
We split this pile of wood in about 40 min., that included cutting it up to length. I love the 4 way! This wood was cut short for the garage.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 14, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, where's my embedding guru? LOL
SDC10870 - YouTube


----------



## Blazin (Mar 14, 2013)

Here ya go :msp_smile:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZWeKNhkvLTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jthornton (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking Good!

John


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Blazin, one of these days I'll figure it out.


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2013)

I like that table under the wedge. I can't do that cuz my wedge in on the shaft.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's been a ride for sure, fun and a learning experience.
Yeah the table is pretty handy, we usually split right into one of the dump trailers.
I'm looking into either finding or building a conveyor, maybe like a 10-12 footer. We can bend 10' at the fab shop I frequent so that may be the length that works best. We don't need to move the wood far or high, just from the out feed table to the conveyor to either a pick up or dump trailer. Our dump trailers are both 6' x 10' with 2' sides.


----------



## Preston (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like you are getting into some serious wood splitting.


----------



## jags (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice. Looks like it is gonna be a worker.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the props guys. :msp_thumbup: We are quite impressed with it so far. My brother has tried to buy it twice already. LOL 
He heats his house with an OWB and the big garage with a wood stove. He goes through close to a tri axle load each year. I on the other hand only need about 2 cord, maybe a little more this coming winter. We just want to be able to do it as quickly as possible and with the least amount of handling.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just a little update on my splitter. The other day we were splitting some large Maple and one of the hinges on the lift tore apart. Welds didn't break but tore out of the metal pipe. I only had them in single shear, today I added some pieces to make them double shear and added a third hinge in the middle. They are all going to get grease fittings. I also made the lift a little wider (6") so now pieces don't fall down in between the table and the lift.
I also put on some stainless expanded metal that I had lying around. One other modification I did was to add 1.5" to the bottom of the 4 way to raise it up, we found we were holding it up too often, otherwise it made very small pieces, I think it works much better now. I will get some new pics up tomorrow if the snow isn't too bad. 

Over all I am very happy with the power, fit and function of my splitter. the only complaint I have is that it's too heavy to move by hand unless there are a minimum of two people, three is better. 
The engine is performing flawlessly as are all funtions. 
The next thing I want to add is some sort of spring loaded rod to be able to retract unattended. It's a pain by yourself to have to hold the handle back. I'm thinking a short rod on the bottom of the lever that when the push plate hits it it will push it into neutral. The lever would be spring loaded on the retract side. One other thing I want to try is a bigger pusher, sometimes with the 4 way the pieces fan out and I can't stop them, I think a bigger pusher would help prevent this.
I do want to make a new video too.
take care,
dave


----------



## dave_dj1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I just wanted to update this thread after almost 5 years the splitter is still going strong as ever. I use the 4 way a lot now and keep pushing it's limits. We have probably split a total of close to 75 cords or so with it and the motor still starts on the first or second pull. I have gotten into the habit of only using ethanol free gas. The outfeed table has taken some abuse, occasionally a knot or a split will catch the edge of it and either bend the table up or the piece will split. A little sledge hammer action and it's GTG! I did have to rebuild the lever extension as I was resting a piece on the pusher while it was retracting and it got stuck on a knot, the log hit the lever and I couldn't stop it from retracting, I had to run around and shut it off! Not a big deal. I did make up a hitch extension so I can have my tailgate down and move the splitter along the row. Overall I am very pleased with it's performance. My brother has been using it the past few evenings. I only use it about once a year. 
I'll try to get some new pics, not that anything has really changed...lol
Thanks for all your support. 
Dave


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Oct 19, 2017)

Sucks so bad that photobucket ate the photos on this thread.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Oct 19, 2017)

You need to download the app for that. I'll look it up later.


----------

